# Gassing etc for barryd



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it true that there have been new attempts at gassing and robbing some poor chap with an A frame towing a trailer full of gnomes last week, freeloading on an aire They took the TV so they cannot watch Wales lose the rugby again, better stick to singing. Pass around the deep fried mars bars please.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep its true.

As we all start to make plans to head off into War zones like France and Italy or hot beds of crime like the Mosel Valley make sure you keep safe with our full range of Motorhome Protection products.

Gas Attack prevention

Roof Mounted Protection Products

European Road Safety Products

Window Alarms

Be safe out there folks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

someone I spoke to on an aire knew somebody whose brother in law was robbed just like the ones you say about cabby. They said they caught a glimpse of the perpetrators, in funny uniforms with CC on the epaulettes, apparently shouted "that'll teach you freeloaders to go abroad to avoid us", and drove off in a Range Rover pulling a twin axle caravan. It's true!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard a rumour that Barry is launching a new scooter based advisory service.

He'll come and give you the benefit of his advice on how to fit and use his range of Motorhome Security products. 

This is a free service, all he requires is the use of your home or van for a week or two and an unlimited supply of cheese and beer. As you probably know he provides his own entertainment and will give concerts each evening. Ear plugs recommended.

This will be an opt out service. Anyone not requiring Barry's help should quietly move away as soon as possible and take care not to post their whereabouts on any web or social media site. You have been warned.

He's made a start by visiting Tugboat Towers, where unfortunately things didn't quite go as planned. Tuggers has arranged to have his house rebuilt, at a different location and won't be telling Barry where that is.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm safe. If he hasn't found us yet, and he has been just yards away, he will never trouble us at all.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm safe. If he hasn't found us yet, and he has been just yards away, he will never trouble us at all.
> 
> Ray.


Thats what you think. I am on the Cherbourg ferry right now and I have brought me guitar. Should be there by tea time! 

Then I am off down to Spain to see that Alan chappie.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should you be travelling in your condition? I thought Tuggers had got you pregrant? Was that down to gassing? I imagine it would have to be, though I can't quite figure out how you managed it if you were both knocked out.

BTW, due to rain we have moved on from Spain and can now be found at Italy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You must have charted the boat Barry. Cos it's cancelled for the rest of us.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone want to buy a load of cheap gnomes!!!
They smell a bit of gas
But have been well cared for since they were liberated


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seems like some of our French comrades are taking the gassing issue seriously.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thats what you think. I am on the Cherbourg ferry right now and I have brought me guitar. Should be there by tea time!
> 
> Then I am off down to Spain to see that Alan chappie.


Are you calling in at any Brocante's on the way down Bazza >


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

barryd said:


> Yep its true.
> 
> As we all start to make plans to head off into War zones like France and Italy or hot beds of crime like the Mosel Valley make sure you keep safe with our full range of Motorhome Protection products.
> 
> ...


 ________________________________________________
I would have thought had this had happened this would have been reported on the national news? maybe it was and I missed it but the reason for the sinicasiam is because there has been a lot of gossip about gassing over the last few years I say gossip because it appears there has been no evidence of victims coming forward...if were talking about the perpetrators using laughing gas they would need a fuel tanker load to render their victims unconscious ..I don't think so


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Seems like some of our French comrades are taking the gassing issue seriously.


obviously been reading some british newspapers. :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> obviously been reading some british newspapers. :wink2:


Mike

I think Barry has been spamailing them to shift stock:wink2::laugh:


----------

